# Looking to adopt a sulcata in SoCal



## Scragry (May 16, 2018)

Hi
I'm looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise (mainly an adult male or female or juvenile) in the SoCal are mainly in the Los Angeles area. I live in Torrance CA and have 5,800 sq ft.


----------



## untilmadang (May 23, 2018)

Hello, 

I live in the dtla area, and have a baby sulcata (~8 months old). Please let me know if you are still looking to adopt.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2018)

If you're looking to BUY, we have some for sale in San Diego. Contact forum member @Will .


----------



## Flywithjesus562 (Jun 2, 2018)

Scragry said:


> Hi
> I'm looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise (mainly an adult male or female or juvenile) in the SoCal are mainly in the Los Angeles area. I live in Torrance CA and have 5,800 sq ft.



Are you still in need of a sulcata? I’ll donate you mine


----------



## Julie y Ted (Jun 13, 2018)

Flywithjesus562 said:


> Are you still in need of a sulcata? I’ll donate you mine


Im interested if you still have her/him message me to 956-351-3953


----------



## todebir (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello.
If you are still searching, I have a 7-year-old male who is in need of a good forever home. I am located in the Santa Clarita Valley.


----------



## Scragry (Jun 25, 2018)

I've decided not to adopt a sulcata due to them being aggressive to other tortoises but thanks to the people who have been offering their tortoise but I would like to adopt a leopard tortoise rather than a sulcata


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 25, 2018)

No tortoise can be kept in pairs without aggression.


----------



## Bumlvr1234 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello. I live in SoCal and am desperately trying to find a new home for my adult male and female sulcatas. I have to move and unfortunately I cannot take them with me. I am heartbroken over it. I really want to find them a good home with lots of land and grass to graze on, they deserve the best. Thanks for reading my post!


----------

